# Soldering Iron



## andro (18/7/14)

Which one of those would be suitable for soldering sx350 board and small wires?
Im thinking about one of the first 2 (15 and 25 watts)!reason why i like weller is because from the old days when i was soldering needles for tattooing i remember was a good brand. And this model in particular has 3 led to help you illuminate the tip . 
Any input appreciated


----------



## Gazzacpt (18/7/14)

I use the 25w for circuits. In the field.


----------



## andro (18/7/14)

Ok. The 15 has a pointy tip but look like a 2 mm wide flat screwdriver while the 25 is only a point ending like a cone . Any of the better ?


----------



## Gazzacpt (18/7/14)

andro said:


> Ok. The 15 has a pointy tip but look like a 2 mm wide flat screwdriver while the 25 is only a point ending like a cone . Any of the better ?


Tips are interchangable normally I like the small scredriver like tips but some find using the pointy one easier.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/7/14)

15w with a pointed tip should work just fine, especially if you're going to be soldering on the PC board itself.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (18/7/14)

BumbleBee said:


> 15w with a pointed tip should work just fine, especially if you're going to be soldering on the PC board itself.


15w doesn't do wires and battery terminal connections so lekker. 25w is much better all round. For me anyways.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (18/7/14)

@andro IMO go for a 30W Weller (adjustable temperature) if you going to use on a regular basis - a 2mm screwdriver type tip is ideal for general soldering, sharp point tips are rubbish. A 15W is too low and just cause dry-joints.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## andro (18/7/14)

johan said:


> @andro IMO go for a 30W Weller (adjustable temperature) if you going to use on a regular basis - a 2mm screwdriver type tip is ideal for general soldering, sharp point tips are rubbish. A 15W is too low and just cause dry-joints.


Sharp point are rubbish even for the small dots on the sx350 board to add the buttons cables?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro (18/7/14)

johan said:


> @andro IMO go for a 30W Weller (adjustable temperature) if you going to use on a regular basis - a 2mm screwdriver type tip is ideal for general soldering, sharp point tips are rubbish. A 15W is too low and just cause dry-joints.


Do you have any link ?to see what u r talking bout ?


----------



## johan (18/7/14)

andro said:


> Sharp point are rubbish even for the small dots on the sx350 board to add the buttons cables?


 
SYes rubbish. Stick to 2mm screwdriver type - you can even solder surface mount components with a 2mm screwdriver tip.


----------



## andro (18/7/14)

Like this ?
http://www.saftec.co.za/product/760/weller-soldering-iron-magnastat


----------



## johan (18/7/14)

andro said:


> Do you have any link ?to see what u r talking bout ?


 
Second from left on picture is 2.4mm soldering tip (screwdriver style):


----------



## johan (18/7/14)

andro said:


> Like this ?
> http://www.saftec.co.za/product/760/weller-soldering-iron-magnastat


 
No you need complete set:

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (18/7/14)

andro said:


> Sharp point are rubbish even for the small dots on the sx350 board to add the buttons cables?


Yeah I have a flat tip on my iron. Works like a charm. I can't come right with the pointy ones.


----------



## andro (18/7/14)

Ok cool. That start to be expensive ....


----------



## Andre (18/7/14)

I have a Dremel gas soldiering set in my 4x4 kit, but have never used it. Not that I really know how. So, do not know if it is any good for such jobs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (18/7/14)

Andre said:


> I have a Dremel gas soldiering set in my 4x4 kit, but have never used it. Not that I really know how. So, do not know if it is any good for such jobs.


I have a similar one but the one that stay upward . But i dont think i want to ruin the board of the sx 350 . With my dremel gas iron i ve been soldering cables on my buell etc but never small circuit board


----------



## johan (18/7/14)

Nice iron for jobs in the field and will do the job just fine.


----------



## Alex (19/7/14)

I have a solder station http://www.magnumproducts.co.za/2002.html

http://www.magnumproducts.co.za/price.html

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RATZ (19/7/14)

Soldering stations are great if you plan to do a lot of soldering, and a worthwhile investment even if you don't. I mostly use this though: -

from Mantech: http://www.mantech.co.za/ProductInfo.aspx?Item=72M3030 handy little bugger, I've dubbed Excalibur. 

From what you have shown, I find mostly I use the chisel tip and the cone tip.(1&3 from the left) Remember, you are trying to heat the component, not the solder. Those two get the job done quickly. 

I would get the 25w and a selection of tips. 2mm is perfect for 95% of soldering jobs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike (19/7/14)

I use a Magnum too. Works well on tube amps and for PCBs in my experience. My one has a temp control which is fantastic and the different tips are invaluable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD (19/7/14)

I bought a soldering station called "quick" from Communica. Been using it for 15 years now. Excellent and reliable cat a fraction of the cost of a Wella. Wide range of tips at like 25 rands each. Perfect for any job.


----------

